# Danae's scarf /instructions



## Eugenia Poulos (Feb 3, 2012)

Stitches :K,P,YO,K2tog.
Gauge :don't matter 
Needles :I use #8
Yarn:5 Balls from brown sheep co Inc
Lambs pride super wash white frost 50 gms /100 yrds each 
( Good Will find )
Pattern : Odd number of st )
Row 1: * K1,P1*
Row :2 p & every other row 
Row :3 * k1, p1 *
Row 5:k 1yo k2tog * 
Enjoy

Notes :I made a border on all sides 
K the 1st & last st to make nice salvage 
It takes me for ever to type ....I am getting better .I am so....happy my Sylvia gave me a new camera so you will see more of my knitting 
Love 
Eugenia


----------



## knyghtmare (Aug 25, 2011)

nice! good intro to lace knitting 

Thank you


----------



## dragondrummer (Jun 5, 2011)

Very pretty scarf, Eugenia. Thank you for posting the instructions.


----------



## frannie di (Nov 30, 2011)

Am I missing somethin? How many stitches do you cast on.


----------



## Eugenia Poulos (Feb 3, 2012)

The number of stitches is up to you .
I did 49 ( 6 at each boarder and the pattern at the center )

( k6 - pattern -k6 ).

If I do it again I would do it with less stitches to bee narrow .Danae is a short young lady . 
Love


----------



## Magical Mouse (Oct 8, 2011)

Thanks for sharing -- a little wider one would be a sweet summer shawl, too!


----------



## NanGreen (Aug 8, 2011)

Thank you Eugenia. I am going to save this.


----------



## crossettman (May 23, 2011)

Lambs pride super wash white frost 50 gms /100 yrds each 
Is this yarn a worsted weight, DK weight, sport weight or thinner yarn?

Would like to try it on the knitting machine.


----------



## carolyn tolo (Feb 7, 2011)

It's interesting that the instructions printed, but the picture did not. Thanks for the pattern. I drew the pretty scarf. Carolyn


----------



## LindaH (Feb 1, 2011)

Lovely! Thanks for the pattern instructions!


----------



## Justine (Feb 25, 2011)

Thank you for the picture and the instructions to your scarf. It is very pretty and I like it a lot.


----------



## ladybuys (Jan 14, 2011)

Lovely scarf and thanks for the pattern...


----------



## craftymatt2 (Sep 15, 2011)

Very pretty scarf, thank you for sharing. And Thank you for the instructions.


----------



## Eugenia Poulos (Feb 3, 2012)

OOPS 
Row 5 is :
k1*yo k2tog*


----------



## karla knoll (Aug 5, 2011)

Thank you for sharing, I enjoy white it has quite a statement. Would this pattern not be so noticabe in a varigated yarn? Nice work!


----------



## marciashrestha (Feb 25, 2011)

i am glad sylvia gave you a camera also it is beautiful and i think that pattern is even one i can kit and finish thanks for sharing


----------



## Stablebummom (Dec 5, 2011)

I have saved this pattern but I don't understand 
Row 2. would you explain it further? Oh Wait! I figured it out! Purl the whole row! LOL got it!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Thanks for the pattern! Lovely looking scarf!


----------



## Barbaradey (Jun 1, 2012)

Beautiful. Thank you!


----------

